# Abnormal Paps & IBS-D



## j.martini24 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if this was posted before or not. I apologize for re-posting in advance, but I'm a bit worried, as well as, paranoid.This may seem like a stupid question, but can IBS be responsible for having abnormal pap smear results?When I called my OBGYN's office this past Wednesday, this nurse informed me I have "low-grade cell changes", which she also called, "low-grade lesions". She said not to worry; it could be inflammation or an infection.I'm extremely nervous. My colposcopy isn't scheduled until Oct. 16th.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No relationship that I know of.If the doc's office says it isn't something to worry about try to let it go. There can be a lot of things like a minor infection or a bit of irritation that can cause changes they can see.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I ditto Kathleen. There is no relation to IBS that I am aware of, however please know it is very, very, very common to have abnormal results at least once in your life. There are all kinds of things that can cause an abnormal result, so that's the good news. Something as simple as a yeast infection, an area healing from a recent infection, or an infection from rectal bacteria can cause it. Some soaps can even cause irritation, and sometimes having sex can cause irritation too. It may even be a lab error, or what's called a "false positive" test.Try not to stress. You're walking a path that has been walked by MANY women before you. It is most likely that you are ok.


----------



## j.martini24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## j.martini24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you. That does put me at ease.


----------

